# Comfortis Vs. Capstar for fleas?



## YabbaDabbaCockapoo (Jun 7, 2015)

Just wondering what people's opinions are on flea products? Topicals aren't great for my dogs, so I'm using tablets instead, and I only know of Comfortis and Capstar.

Which is better and which is safer?

I'm using Comfortis right now. I know not many people have heard of Comfortis, it's this www.veterinaryplace.com/dog-medicine/comfortis-for-dogs/ contains "spinosad".

Have heard mixed things about Capstar so would like to hear your opinions on this! Considering making the switch.


----------

